# Disgsuting grass sticking out of [email protected]



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

My girl has beenn eating a lot of grass recently not the small normal one but the relaly long kind?? 

Well today i notice grass sticking out of her [email protected] It was the color of mud! SO i took pulled it out and it smelled like feces! Yuck. It just kept comming out tho over and over. Anytime i would pull more would show [email protected] I finally got rid of it All! HOw gross. Poor dog but silly dog eating grass like a deer? 

She gets amazing food raw and proboics plus she emp. No need for such sillyness. 

When i pulled iit out she did not really enjoy it but she didnt get mad either she kinda just had a watever attitude like "what the **** are you trying to do? type thing

Help! what on earth? 

SHes been de wormed and de flead. Shes been to a vet the last week even. Shes very healthy other than the odd snoring here and theree. She does have allergy but the vet said she will always have allergy but there is a 80 percent chance on her allergy being the same for the rest of her life consider shes 3 already, so hes not very concerned about it AS long as i continue to take good care of her and give her proper diet and supplement as a i have been doing. Shes a healthy great dog!

This remeinds me of the time i had to pull a HUGE tape worm or a worm out of my cats anus and the worm was like 2 feet long!!!!! so gross but at least this was just gras and feces and no worm. The things we do for our BB's! :help::help::wild: Tommorrow is training day for personal protection. As long as the weather is not too harsh and does not thunder. 

Sorry it has been a long day and its 4:30


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh no... I can only caution pulling the grass out...because you don't know long it is & it could tear her rectum. It's best to wait until she poops the next time for it to come out...I know gross to look at it until then.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it's a normal thing. Both of mine eat the grass too.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I think all mine have eaten grass. They especially like the longer stuff that grows along the fence line (neither of my neighbors knows what a line trimmer is). So far we've haven't had any trouble at the "other" end though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If it is long and hanging out I would cut it off instead of pulling if she shows discomfort.
Mine eat grass all the time and I often have to help deliver the end product.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine only like to yak it out the front.
Gotta love them animals!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

pets4life said:


> Well today i notice grass sticking out of her [email protected] It was the color of mud! SO i took pulled it out and it smelled like feces! Yuck.


I'm just curious...what did you expect it to smell like coming from that region?

Dogs eat grass for a variety of reasons. Some for upset stomach, some like the taste and some, like Jax, just seem to like to graze selectively. It's really not abnormal.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not a good idea to pull it out.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

All four of my dogs are grazers.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I never would have thought pulling it out would cause a problem, it's on the way out anyway. All my dogs graze and the occassional "cling on" has happened, I wish I had a picture of some of the faces I've gotten from the dogs.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona eats grass too. She seems to like it, because she is not sick afterward. She ate one of the long ones yesterday. Good to know what to watch for.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

kiya said:


> I wish I had a picture of some of the faces I've gotten from the dogs.


...or from people watching you do it.  
And your beautiful Shepherd looking not so regal in that position.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> ...or from people watching you do it.
> And your beautiful Shepherd looking not so regal in that position.


I'm very lucky no one can see me in the yard, it's amazing my husband hasn't headed for the hills. Shorts, dark socks, duck boots walking around with my shovel saying "go potty, go poops".


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

kiya said:


> I'm very lucky no one can see me in the yard, it's amazing my husband hasn't headed for the hills. Shorts, dark socks, duck boots walking around with my shovel saying "go potty, go poops".


Ha, ha, as soon as WD squats I hold shovel under his butt the catch the treasure so he won't eat it. DH has accepted all this crazy stuff that is so normal for all of us here.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So far I haven't had to help anything coming out! My son had a dog that must have ate a plastic bag.....Dog just needed a little help pooping it out...ugh. 

Stella....you best not take in what you can't get out!


----------

